# At last, I have eggs



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

So I got up this morning to feed and water the chickens and there's 6 eggs waiting for me. We have waited all summer. So happy I'm not crazy after all.artydance:


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

You do know,

Your required to share the first eggs with friends.....right?






Jim


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

I'm not getting many this time of year. A couple a day.
BUT...I have 8 pullets in a cage in our radio room. And seven new babies in a heated tub in the kitchen. Springtime will be great!


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

We're just starting to get more eggs after our chickens went into molt during the last hot days of summer, so far we get an average of six eggs a day out of a total of 21 hens. I'm hoping things improve soon, so that the feed cost to egg output gets affordable.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

Our girls started molting towards the end of summer, feathers everywhere! Then the days started getting shorter and I'm pretty sure someone is eating eggs too. 8 hens and I'm lucky to get 2 eggs a day. Not normal for this breed. I know I have a mouse out there that likes eggs. The other day I saw the funniest thing that really ticked me off. :rofl::brickwall: The hens were standing in a group around an egg, watched the mouse break the egg, then the hens ate the egg. They let the mouse go!! I'm ordering a roll out nest box so they can't reach the eggs and the first one that doesn't use it goes in the fryer!


----------



## rhrobert (Apr 27, 2009)

If you lived around me, you could have all the free Cinnamon Queens and eggs you wanted, all organic raised.

An organic egg producer is giving away 46 thousand, yes 46,000 6-7 month old layers, as many as you want, and all the eggs you can transport between today and Friday. 

Yes, freezers are being filled 

EDIT:
Our local Homeshool and Back to Basics group processed 800 chickens yesterday


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Someone at work told me a hatchery went up in flames in ohio this week and took 250,000 birds. I don't know if that happend or not. I'm going to look that up. I had another egg when I got home yesterday that's 7 this week so far.


----------



## HardCider (Dec 13, 2013)

Never heard of a mouse eating eggs before but found a 6 foot black snake with his mouth wrapped around a duck egg this summer.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

Well I was just starting to get more eggs and then yesterday I lost 4 barred rocks and this evening one barred rock and two reds disappeared, I'm going to have to sit and watch with a shotgun in hand to see if I can put an end to our hen reduction. The only way I'll accept less hens is if I slaughter them for food after they have slowed down on laying.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Viking said:


> Well I was just starting to get more eggs and then yesterday I lost 4 barred rocks and this evening one barred rock and two reds disappeared, I'm going to have to sit and watch with a shotgun in hand to see if I can put an end to our hen reduction. The only way I'll accept less hens is if I slaughter them for food after they have slowed down on laying.


Sorry. That's never good. I lost two ducks this summer and my wife was devastated.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

biobacon said:


> Someone at work told me a hatchery went up in flames in ohio this week and took 250,000 birds. I don't know if that happend or not. I'm going to look that up. I had another egg when I got home yesterday that's 7 this week so far.


 Congrates Bio, artydance:


----------



## oldasrocks (Jun 30, 2012)

I went to Red Star chickens and am happy. Get 14 eggs a day from 14 hens. They lay all winter as not light sensitive.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*I Have*

I have four chickens.

We had five chickens and they were laying four eggs per day.

I racked my brain trying to figure out which chicken was not laying.

One day this summer, I went to feed them and one chicken was dead.

We are still getting four eggs per day.

I guess God killed the right chicken ! artydance:


----------

